# Roof cricket design guidelines



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

Are there any non-paywalled, generally accepted building codes or "best practices" for designing a cricket?

Eg, the slope and high far up the main roof the cricket extends?

I plan to have my roof replaced in late spring or summer, and don't want to leave it to the discretion of a worker on the roof. Most of the houses locally do not have crickets, so the workers probably wouldnt know appropriate design.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Really dictated by the size of the chimney and pitch of the roof. If you aren't in an area that gets considerable snowfall, you aren't, you needn't bring it that high up the chimney. We tend to match the pitch of the primary roof to the pitch of the cricket.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

How big of a chimney? Any leaks?


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

PatChap said:


> How big of a chimney? Any leaks?


No chimney leaks ... yet. 

From memory , the chimney width is about 3 ft, as I'm looking at it from "uphill" on the roof.

I'd have to measure roof slope, but from memory it's "medium" pitch, maybe 4:12

Chimney is stucco over wood framing, not masonry or brick.

Rest of roof has a few leaks, due to worn-out wood shakes & underlayment. There is a flashing-related leak over garage, unrelated to the chimney.


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> ... We tend to match the pitch of the primary roof to the pitch of the cricket.


In that case, that would pretty much define how far up the chimney the cricket needs to be.

if I'm "uphill" on primary roof, looking down at chimney, it's about 3 ft wide, or 18" from edge to center.
For a hypothetical 4:12 roof, therefore highest point of cricket would be 6" up chimney, if I'm understanding correctly. From that high point, cricket would also slope down to primary roof at same 4:12 slope.

I just realized potential flashing problem, since this is stucco over wood frame chimney.
For the cricket's counter-flashing, we'd have to chip away stucco and tuck the counter-flashing underneath the building paper, that is behind stucco.

Getting a little more complicated and $$.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Adam_Reith said:


> I just realized potential flashing problem, since this is stucco over wood frame chimney.
> For the cricket's counter-flashing, we'd have to chip away stucco and tuck the counter-flashing underneath the building paper, that is behind stucco.
> 
> Getting a little more complicated and $$.


Skil saw and the right blade or a grinder with a diamond wheel works good.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Your State Code requires a cricket if +30"; 
1503.6 Crickets and saddles. 
A cricket or saddle shall be
installed on the ridge side of any chimney or penetration
greater than 30 inches (762 mm
) wide as measured perpen-
dicular to the slope. Cricket or saddle coverings shall be sheet
metal or of the same material as the roof covering"---From; http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/codedevelop...ding construction/2013-Part-2-CBC-Sec1505.pdf

It also requires any siding to be 2" above the metal step flashing, check with local AHJ. I would check the presence of gaping the new OSB sheathing when they cover/remove the old skip-sheathed 1x4's- if so. They may use ply-clips which give the required gap, though you don't need them for the strength- if leaving 1x's in place. The new contract should have new eave and rake drip edge flashing as well as amount of fasteners required (more in high-wind areas) for asphalt shingles (if used), per manuf. and Code. Not per your location; high precipitation areas/snowfall, many make the cricket saddle height 2 pitches more than main roof to help move water down the cricket slope rather than under the valley perimeter shingles, and ice forming there. Extending the cricket valley 1-2" past the edge of chimney helps divert water away from the chimney corner rather than land right at it, some installers do- some don't. Just don't have the cricket valley short of that corner, especially if a lot of surface area (for a lot of water) is up-hill and above the chimney. 

And make certain your soffit (intake) vents are clear of insulation in the attic as you are changing from a wood shingle (with gaps to breathe/dry) to tighter OSB without the ventilation you had before; https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...7nqyonwRw&sig2=6dt7BPPwddaNuWiXWtD97w&cad=rja

Gary


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

Gary in WA said:


> Your State Code requires a cricket if +30";
> 1503.6 Crickets and saddles. ... Gary


 Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You're welcome, glad we could help. I framed houses since the '70's, and that code was in force then, UBC and in the "I" Codes. Had the cricket on my contract for a check list on billing/bidding. All contractors know the 30" rule if they build crickets often. 

Gary


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

For what its worth when I would build crickets I would "more or less" match the pitch of the roof. For me it was never set in stone. Especially the steeper the roof. If you have a 4/12 I'm building a 4/12 cricket. If you have a 12/12 I might only build you an 8/12 depending on my mood. If its close nobody on the ground is going to complain....If they do you have my permission to punch them in the nose........:vs_worry:.......:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree there is is no "code" for the cricket, hence my building (slightly) steeper ones when in snow country or near a tall tree that drops seeds/leaves to clog the shorter/shallower valley sections of the cricket... and many times the pitch/rise is called out on the plans in new construction. I was surprised there is a difference between a "saddle" and a "cricket", there certainly are different and interesting mind-sets from some of the answers given; http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/...8737-information-on-building-cricket-for-roof

Brings to mind a phrase posted I once read; "Growing old- is mandatory, growing up- is optional". Author unknown...

Gary


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

These photos explain themselves. Level cricket ridge I think is most sensible. But you want min 3:12 valley for drainage and leaves and such to blow away instead of collecting. The photo itself comes from inspectapedia and I think is a example of not to do. Roof rot is common around the chimney. Ice shield, even if you have no snow, extending min 3' all around and metal flashing that is keyed into a groove cut in the chimney. Tape and push the caulk into the groove and flashing. Contracting with homedepot roofers wasn't a bad experience, I had the time and know-how to steer the contract. But even then, the last roofer looked like he was fairly gentle with that caulk. If it's just laying there, it may not be doing its job.:smile:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry. The photos.
Actually, the #1 may be copper flashing and an example of the best kind.


----------



## Adam_Reith (Jan 25, 2017)

carpdad said:


> Sorry. The photos.
> Actually, the #1 may be copper flashing and an example of the best kind.


Yes ... for narrower chimneys (~3 ft wide) it does seem stick framing, sheathing, flashing details, etc, would be quite a bother.
An all-sheetmetal cricket seems more practical ... as long as no one steps on it ;-)

A point of concern, whether the cricket is sheetmetal or stick-framed, is what happens if water somehow gets between the cricket & primary roof? 
Moisture has nowhere to escape. 
Maybe I'm overthinking this :-|


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

You got a wrong impression and you want to be bothered. You can't bend a sheetmetal and expect it to be strong. Cricket IS framed, although it doesn't have to be with lumber and ply. For smaller chimney, you can cut 2 ply triangles and screw them to the roof and on the ridge. Flash or tar over the sharp angles and roof.
You also don't worry about moisture and vapors. Shingle roof is bunch of overlapping little pieces of roofing and, going against gravity, the shingles are open to weather, but that also means they dry out well. 
Cricket is just one way of protecting the chimney. Rain flows down the roof and speed of down flow is slowed by the shingles, but when occasional big rain can deliver a lot of punch. This is when cricket can slow the down flow. But if you put 12" or wider flashing on that corner, water can't hit the brick and mortar. This is also another place where snow can sit and become an ice dam. That's why 3' ice shield all around. Ice shield is cheap compared to the repair. Water can go under the shingles when direction changes, so more ice shield. Think of cricket area as combo eave and valley, so it is good to be bothered.
People think of a house simply. Roof, wall, door and chimney, maybe a window - as if 3 yr olds draw it. So they want to hide details like the flashing unless it's made out of shiny copper.


----------



## maintain-house (Mar 31, 2018)

Should the valleys and corners of an asphalt shingle cricket be sealed with tar/roof cement so water does not get under the shingles?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We always build them with 2 2x4 cut the ends with plumb and seat cut for the pitch you want (rafters) and a top piece cut square and seat cut for the roof and that in place and cover with plywood or? The pitch only has to be more that the roofing minimum. I would have them cover the whole thing with Ice shield peel and stick.

If you make it steep, it will look bad from the street.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Matching the cricket pitch to the main roof pitch allows for weaving the shingles.
Also, remove the siding and blueskin the cricket to chimney wall. As well as blueskin the entire cricket and valleys.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Gary in WA said:


> I agree there is is no "code" for the cricket, hence my building (slightly) steeper ones when in snow country or near a tall tree that drops seeds/leaves to clog the shorter/shallower valley sections of the cricket... and many times the pitch/rise is called out on the plans in new construction. *I was surprised there is a difference between a "saddle" and a "cricket", *there certainly are different and interesting mind-sets from some of the answers given; http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/...8737-information-on-building-cricket-for-roof
> 
> Brings to mind a phrase posted I once read; "Growing old- is mandatory, growing up- is optional". Author unknown...
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary.... Where ya been....

Hey, I even went to the JLC, but did not see it.

What the heck is the difference between a saddle and cricket.?????? 

We always say/use saddle around here... sometimes someone says crickette.

(Maybe we otta ask our moderator which she prefers....)

Best


----------

